# 2012 LUJ Engine Swap



## Tbrenfro (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello everyone. I’m new here but I didn’t see a thread for my specific scenario. 

I’ve got a 2012 1.4L, VIN C 8th digit with a cracked engine block and I’m looking into swapping the engine. I want to make this process as easy and compatible as possible. 

The problem I’m running into is all the LUJ engines I’m finding online are $1,200+. This seems reasonable, but all the 1.8L engines are averaging $600 cheaper. Will my car fit a 1.8L engine? Are they compatible?

If not, are there any other engines out there that are compatible? I don’t want to have to do any welding or rewiring or anything. I want the new engine to be directly compatible. I know it’s a specific request, but I’m hoping for some good news.

If I can only use a 1.4L LUJ, are there any reputable vendors where I can find an engine for less than $1,000?

thanks for your help.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tbrenfro said:


> Hello everyone. I’m new here but I didn’t see a thread for my specific scenario.
> 
> I’ve got a 2012 1.4L, VIN C 8th digit with a cracked engine block and I’m looking into swapping the engine. I want to make this process as easy and compatible as possible.
> 
> ...


It will cost even more because you need to have the correct computers to operate the 1.8

*How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT
Cruzen2.0 - Part 1 (Initial Build)
Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs)
TRIFECTA: The 2.0L Turbo 300HP Cruze*
*LUJ/LUV engine swap compatibility*


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Don't play between 1.4 and 1.8, Blasirl is right, you will end paying more and you need help to change the computer, some other things may be different too, a lot of homework to do *before*!
There are plenty of junkyards where you can find a car with good engine that will be a full match to yours. As reference, see my engine swap I had to do for 1.4 ECO MT:
*How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT*


----------

